# Flavour Switch



## William Vermaak (13/3/17)

Hey guys,

Anyone seen this Flavor Switch Juice? Very interesting concept.
Think I'm going to try just an unflavored 70/30 VG/PG mix. Should give the same results.



http://flavorswitcheliquids.com/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance (13/3/17)

William Vermaak said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Anyone seen this Flavor Switch Juice? Very interesting concept.
> Think I'm going to try just an unflavored 70/30 VG/PG mix. Should give the same results.
> ...



Nothing a haircut and some duct tape would not solve...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## William Vermaak (14/3/17)

Raindance said:


> Nothing a haircut and some duct tape would not solve...


Was thinking since it's got a cleaning component in there. Maybe I should add a couple drops of Cleen Green

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Caveman (14/3/17)

William Vermaak said:


> Was thinking since it's got a cleaning component in there. Maybe I should add a couple drops of Cleen Green


Can you imagine the taste of Clean Green in a tank

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## William Vermaak (14/3/17)

Joking aside, I've done some research last night, and it's a 60/40 mix with 2x Secret Ingredients.
No idea what the secret ingredients are. I see the guys on Reddit are also trying to figure it out.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/3/17)

William Vermaak said:


> Joking aside, I've done some research last night, and it's a 60/40 mix with 2x Secret Ingredients.
> No idea what the secret ingredients are. I see the guys on Reddit are also trying to figure it out.



I wonder if tfa smooth or something is in the mix here....those can be flavour killers

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spydro (14/3/17)

Raindance said:


> Nothing a haircut and some duct tape would not solve...



Similar to what I was thinking while watching this funny but very distracting video. Maybe a hand full of axle grease for the hair, and by the end of it was hoping someone would tack the glasses on permanently. 

I see it as just another "premade" scam for the almighty buck like many premade e liquids are. 

Since I dedicate joose to gear I seldom change the flavors in them, so also seldom have to rewick/recoil them. I usually reserve flavor changes in atty's for when it's finally time to rewick or recoil them.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/3/17)

We got some samples of this a while back, I gave it to @Ollie to try, he will be abe to give you the feedback, I was not very impressed though

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta (14/3/17)

I would rather go through the effort of cleaning and rewicking a tank than having to full and vape something I'm not interested in tasting!

Although I suppose that point of view is from someone that strictly sticks to Rebuildables and not commercial coils. If you're stuck using commercial coils it could actually be a lifesaver if it worked. I know @Tanja recently had an appalling experience with a bad juice flavour lingering in her tank for a day!


----------



## Tanja (14/3/17)

Stosta said:


> I would rather go through the effort of cleaning and rewicking a tank than having to full and vape something I'm not interested in tasting!
> 
> Although I suppose that point of view is from someone that strictly sticks to Rebuildables and not commercial coils. If you're stuck using commercial coils it could actually be a lifesaver if it worked. I know @Tanja recently had an appalling experience with a bad juice flavour lingering in her tank for a day!


I still get goosebumps thinking of that horrible taste lurking around in my coil  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Warlock (14/3/17)

I’ve been using a mix of 70%Vg, 30%Pg ,my 6mg Nic and 0.5% sweetener for a while now. I only use it on commercial coils and when I change from lingering flavours like Coffees and Caramels and especially Peanut to light and fresh fruits. On RDA and RTA I just re-wick. I add the Nic so that I still get my slight throat hit. Works well for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

